# What to do after checking out of Aulani with a lat flight home?



## M&M (Sep 12, 2013)

So we're coming up on our Aulani stay and I just realized that our flight home doesnt leave until 7:30PM.
If check out is at 11:00, what is there to do between that time and our return flight, any ideas?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 12, 2013)

They do have a departures lounge at Aulani, so you can store your luggage, do other things around the resort, shower, etc.  That's probably what I would do.

I always hate to load everything up in the car and go around and do things, because I'm worried that people will break in and steal stuff.  We had our rental car broken into once on the Big Island when we were eating at Bubba Gump's.  They took two portable DVD players, our electronics bag, and a big package of diapers we had just bought.

We usually try to schedule things so that we leave to fly home the evening before our check-out date (when we can't fly in the morning -- which I don't think you can do in Hawaii).  That way, we have use of our timeshare right up until it's time to fly home.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 12, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We usually try to schedule things so that we leave to fly home the evening before our check-out date (when we can't fly in the morning -- which I don't think you can do in Hawaii).  That way, we have use of our timeshare right up until it's time to fly home.



+1. Check out the cost for staying in the villa an extra day. We generally hang out at the beach/pool all day, come in for a shower, pack and clean the unit, head out for an early dinner, then head to the airport.

Robert's Hawaii offers all day bus tours. I'm sure the concierge has a list of available tours. If you have a rental car, pick-up a picnic lunch and head to a beach on the North Shore.


----------



## toxicesq (Sep 13, 2013)

We used the departures lounge on our final day until leaving for the airport for our 11pm flight.  We packed a beach bag with a change of clothing and used the showers before we changed for the plane.  I believe they did have lockers, although I don't recall for certain.  As I recall, the lounge had a tv and sofas, etc., if you get tired of the sunshine.

It worked out fine and we had a whole extra day at the resort.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2013)

*Here's what I posted on the DIS*

Aulani offers an early check-in/late check-out lounge that you can use. 
The lounge has a television with seating, men and women locker rooms with showers - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/about-aulani/guest-services/

Here's what we did when we stayed last year....
We checked out of our DVC room and left our luggage with bell services at the front desk since we were planning to spend the rest of the day at the resort. But I packed a separate little day bag with a change of clothing that I kept with me (not bell services). I locked our day bag in the ladies dressing room during the day and we used the day bag to change later in the early evening after we were done with the water activites at the resort.

*WARNING - The ladies dressing area is extremely small so don't wait until the last moment to change clothing.*  When I went to change in the small women's locker room, there was a mother with two teenager daughters and they had their stuff spread out on the bench near the lockers.  There just wasn't enough space for me to change, so I decided to wait outside in the lounge area until they were done in the locker area so I could change. I was a little annoying with the mother but I was more annoyed with Disney for making such a small dressing area for late checkout when they know women need more time and space 

*The following photos of the lounge and locker rooms are from an All Ears Aulani Blog*


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 13, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> They do have a departures lounge at Aulani, so you can store your luggage, do other things around the resort, shower, etc.  That's probably what I would do.
> 
> I always hate to load everything up in the car and go around and do things, because I'm worried that people will break in and steal stuff.  We had our rental car broken into once on the Big Island when we were eating at Bubba Gump's.  They took two portable DVD players, our electronics bag, and a big package of diapers we had just bought.
> 
> We usually try to schedule things so that we leave to fly home the evening before our check-out date (when we can't fly in the morning -- which I don't think you can do in Hawaii).  That way, we have use of our timeshare right up until it's time to fly home.



One thing that helps though with ko olina is public access is limited. It won't deter all the riff raff from coming to break into cars but it is a deterrent. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

